# Info an Value on amethyst hero jar



## Kheidecker (Feb 15, 2020)

Paid 25$ for this quart jar at flea market today. Haven't bucked up and got a red book yet so any info would be appreciated.after cleaning I notice a little amber swirling coming down from neck.beautiful jar to say the least


----------



## ajohn (Feb 15, 2020)

RB#1939. Looks treated(irradiated) . if the amber stain is not rust it probably is selenium in the glass. Manganese as a classifier turns glass Purple under Uv. Selenium turns glass an amber color. Your jar lists at 20-30. I think it the value is higher because of it's appeal


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 15, 2020)

ajohn said:


> RB#1939. Looks treated(irradiated) . if the amber stain is not rust it probably is selenium in the glass. Manganese as a classifier turns glass Purple under Uv. Selenium turns glass an amber color. Your jar lists at 20-30. I think it the value is higher because of it's appeal


So do you think it was a clear jar then??before irradiated .have you ever seen this mark on a swayzees jar???thank you for the info I'm new to jars


----------



## coreya (Feb 16, 2020)

Would have to see better pics of the jar against a neutral background perhaps next to another jar for comparison. The amber swirling is very common on these older jars as the glass batch in the furnaces would not be completely cleaned out from one run to the next so there was some mixing of color. ie beer bottle one day and jars the next. According to "the fruit jar works" this is a Hero glass works made jar ( these were also made by the Marion fruit jar & bottle Co and the Cumberland glass mfg co. etc for Hero glass works)


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 16, 2020)

coreya said:


> Would have to see better pics of the jar against a neutral background perhaps next to another jar for comparison. The amber swirling is very common on these older jars as the glass batch in the furnaces would not be completely cleaned out from one run to the next so there was some mixing of color. ie beer bottle one day and jars the next. According to "the fruit jar works" this is a Hero glass works made jar ( these were also made by the Marion fruit jar & bottle Co and the Cumberland glass mfg co. etc for Hero glass works/QUOTE]
> I've got into jars in the last 3 months. Got a redbook on way.in 2 months I've hit every antique store I've drove by.i love digging bottles but jars have got me hooked.any info on yellow star pint would be appreciated


----------



## ajohn (Feb 17, 2020)

The jar was definitely clear when produced. The woman of the day wanted to see the true color of the food in the jar after periods oftime in the cellar. That could be an amber streak, but because it was treated can't be certain


----------



## coreya (Feb 17, 2020)

These are listed in aprox 8 different colors, clear, aqua, apple green, lime green, olive green, citron, yellow, yellow w/ amber streaks, amber, sky blue, ball blue and SCA (sun colored amethyst) The yellow & green are quite pricy!


----------



## Kheidecker (Feb 17, 2020)

Do you think it was actually clear or kind of clear-blue like the hero next to it???? Nevertheless it's a beautiful jar and it displays nicely with the mostly blue an greenish stuff I've got. Woulda been pretty cool to come across something real rare for real cheap though maybe next time. There's so much to learn about old glass. Finding it, doing the research an history on it is addicting


----------



## coreya (Feb 18, 2020)

The yellow mason (star) jar is # 1746 in the red book listed as 25-30.  As for the Masons patent without it in hand I would say its Sun colored rather than nuked as the nuked jars are normally much darker. That being said it would have started life clear and over time (or by intervention) would have turned color. Nice jar any way you look at it.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 19, 2020)

I have to agree with Coreya on that jar.  It's not dark enough to be irradiated, just exposed to uv light or the sun.  Most collectors find SCA (sun colored amethyst) jars to be more appealing than irradiated (nuked) jars.  I have one nuked jar just because I wanted an example for my collection & paid about the same for it as I would have a clear or sca one.


----------

